# webdav funktioniert nur noch als root

## BastiL

Ich kann gerade als User kein webdav-Verzeichnis mounten:

```

/sbin/mount.davfs: kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen

```

Als root funktioniert es. User ist in der Gruppe dav2fs. Ich schätze es sind irgendwelche Berechtigungen falsch gesetzt aber ich habe keine Ahnung welche.

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen 

 

Die Gruppendatebank ist vermutlich /etc/group

Wie sind denn die Berechtigungen dieser Datei?

----------

## BastiL

 *Quote:*   

> Die Gruppendatebank ist vermutlich /etc/groups
> 
> Wie sind denn die Berechtigungen dieser Datei?

 

Ich habe nur /etc/group:

```

ls -la /etc/group

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1462 29. Jun 08:42 /etc/group

```

----------

## mike155

Führe mount als root mit "strace -f" aus:

```
strace -o /tmp/strace.log -f mount <Deine Parameter>
```

Dann suchst Du in "/tmp/strace.log" nach "open" und "stat". 

```
egrep -i "(open|stat)" /tmp/strace.log 
```

Dadurch siehst Du, welche Dateien das Program anfasst. Tipp: von unten suchen - das geht meistens schneller.

----------

## BastiL

Das einzige was ich da sinnvolles rausbekomme ist das:

```

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

303686 openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

```

Hier ist von einer "userdb" die Rede, die es aber nicht gibt.

----------

## mike155

 *BastiL wrote:*   

> Hier ist von einer "userdb" die Rede, die es aber nicht gibt.

 

Ja, genau! mount sucht "userdb" an verschiedenen Stellen im Dateisystem, kann aber eine solche Datei nicht finden. Deshalb bekommst Du dann die Fehlermeldung:

```
/sbin/mount.davfs: kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen
```

Das passt doch alles zusammen!   :Smile: 

Nächste Frage: wird "userdb" für einen webdav-mount immer benötigt?

Wenn ja: -> lege eine "userdb" an!

Wenn nein: -> finde heraus, wo konfiguriert werden kann, dass mount nicht nach einer "userdb" suchen soll?

Hierfür müsstest Du ein wenig Doku suchen und  lesen. Die Antwort kenne ich auch nicht auswendig.

----------

## Christian99

ja, heißt /etc/group, ohne s. mein Fehler.

die berechtigungen auf der Datei passen so.

/etc/userdb hab ich auch noch nicht gehört  :Surprised: 

googlen bringt das zu tage:

https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/userdbctl.html

Soweit ich das verstehe sind das optionale verzeichnise, kommt von systemd.

Du schreibst "Das einzige was ich da sinnvolles rausbekomme ist das:", findet er denn noch was anderes wenn du nach open oder stat suchst? poste bitte mal alles, was das grep ausspuckt

----------

## mike155

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> /etc/userdb hab ich auch noch nicht gehört 

 

Könnte in Richtung PAM gehen...

@BastiL: ist zufällig "sys-auth/pam_mount" installiert? Oder sind "sys-libs/pam" oder "sys-auth/pambase" mit dem USE-Flag "berkdb" installiert?

----------

## Christian99

 *mike155 wrote:*   

>  *Christian99 wrote:*   /etc/userdb hab ich auch noch nicht gehört  
> 
> Könnte in Richtung PAM gehen...
> 
> 

 

nein, ist von systemd, siehe Link. ist aber nur optional.

----------

## mike155

Einverstanden. Zumal die verlinkte Seite ja auch explizit die Dateien auflistet, die bei dem obigen "strace" ausgegeben wurden.

Jetzt ist aber immer noch die Frage, warum @Bastils Mount-Befehl ausfehlert, wenn die userdb doch optional sein soll?

----------

## firefly

Sicher dass das nicht vorhandensein des userdb verzeichnisses (es ist ein Verzeichnis und keine Datei) zum abbruch führt?

Der komplette strace output wäre da hilfreich.

Mir geht es dabei ob kurz nach den userdb ausgaben die ausgabe "kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen" gemacht wird oder ob da noch mehr passiert welche das eigendliche ursache ist.

----------

## BastiL

Hier mal die komplette egrep-Ausgabe:

```

egrep -i "(open|stat)" /tmp/strace.log 

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libmount.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=386832, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1798224, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libblkid.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=348912, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=4912544, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/fstab", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1282, ...}, 0) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/fstab", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1282, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  read(3, "# /etc/fstab: static file system"..., 4096) = 1282

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/sbin/mount.davfs", {st_mode=S_IFREG|S_ISUID|0711, st_size=130664, ...}, 0) = 0

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/run", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, 0) = 0

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/mount/utab", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=107, ...}, AT_SYMLINK_NOFOLLOW) = 0

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/mount/utab", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=107, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libneon.so.27", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=172968, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1798224, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=100592, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=593080, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2856760, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1481064, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=148168, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18416, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.69", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2005456, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1304680, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libicudata.so.69", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=28677560, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.2.0/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2161520, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/11.2.0/libgcc_s.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=104616, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=4912544, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 3

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(3, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/davfs2/davfs2.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libnss_files.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=43208, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  lstat("/etc/mtab", {st_mode=S_IFLNK|0777, st_size=19, ...}) = 0

2885  stat("/proc/mounts", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

2885  stat("/var/run/mount", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=80, ...}) = 0

2885  stat("/var/run/mount.davfs", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0775, st_size=40, ...}) = 0

2885  stat("/var/run/mount.davfs", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|S_ISVTX|0775, st_size=40, ...}) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libnss_systemd.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=382960, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libcrypt.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=202464, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=35560, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/proc/sys/kernel/random/boot_id", O_RDONLY|O_NOCTTY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  stat("/var/cache/davfs2", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

2885  stat("/var/cache/davfs2", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  stat("/etc/davfs2/secrets", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=2648, ...}) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/davfs2/secrets", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=2648, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2998, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/davfs2.mo", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=18387, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/gconv/gconv-modules.cache", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=26988, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(1, "", {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(0x88, 0), ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(0, "", {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0620, st_rdev=makedev(0x88, 0), ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/proc/mounts", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0444, st_size=0, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/run/mount.davfs/mnt-web_de-cloud.pid", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(5, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb/davfs2.group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/userdb/", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=60, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "etc", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=12288, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "run", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=600, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "host", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "local", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "usr", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=98304, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(4, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  openat(4, "lib", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = 8

2885  newfstatat(8, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0755, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(8, "userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NOFOLLOW|O_CLOEXEC|O_PATH) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/host/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/local/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib/userdb", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=149079, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/openssl.cnf", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=10909, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  read(4, "#\n# OpenSSL example configuratio"..., 4096) = 4096

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/cert.pem", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/cache/davfs2", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0775, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  stat("/var/cache/davfs2/webdav.smartdrive.web.de+mnt-web_de-cloud+root", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/cache/davfs2/webdav.smartdrive.web.de+mnt-web_de-cloud+root/index", O_RDONLY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=494, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de_DE/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de.utf8/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/neon.mo", O_RDONLY) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1682, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/cache/davfs2/webdav.smartdrive.web.de+mnt-web_de-cloud+root", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_CLOEXEC|O_DIRECTORY) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0700, st_size=4096, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/resolv.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/host.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=935, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=53, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libnss_mymachines.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=402024, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libcap.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=39360, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/systemd/machines/webdav.smartdrive.web.de", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/hosts", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1213, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib64/libnss_myhostname.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=186344, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=212293, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libnss_dns.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=26680, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/lib64/libresolv.so.2", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=88624, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/gai.conf", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 4

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2584, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2584, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/certs/33013750.0", 0x7ffd1736e8d0, 0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/certs/1e09d511.0", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1367, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/certs/1e09d511.0", O_RDONLY) = 5

2885  newfstatat(5, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1367, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/ssl/certs/1e09d511.1", 0x7ffd1736e8d0, 0) = -1 ENOENT (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2298, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/fuse", O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = 5

2885  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf",  <unfinished ...>

2885  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC <unfinished ...>

2885  <... openat resumed>)             = 6

2885  newfstatat(6, "",  <unfinished ...>

2885  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/null", O_RDONLY <unfinished ...>

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/null", O_WRONLY <unfinished ...>

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 1

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/dev/null", O_WRONLY <unfinished ...>

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 2

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/run/mount/utab,lock", O_RDONLY|O_CREAT, 0644 <unfinished ...>

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/run/mount.davfs/mnt-web_de-cloud.pid", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666 <unfinished ...>

2885  <... openat resumed>)             = 6

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 6

2885  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/var/run/mount/utab", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_APPEND, 0666 <unfinished ...>

2893  newfstatat(6, "",  <unfinished ...>

2885  <... openat resumed>)             = 7

2893  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2885  newfstatat(7, "",  <unfinished ...>

2885  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=107, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf",  <unfinished ...>

2884  <... wait4 resumed>[{WIFEXITED(s) && WEXITSTATUS(s) == 0}], 0, NULL) = 2885

2893  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2884  --- SIGCHLD {si_signo=SIGCHLD, si_code=CLD_EXITED, si_pid=2885, si_uid=0, si_status=0, si_utime=1, si_stime=1} ---

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "",  <unfinished ...>

2893  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/mount/utab.lock", O_RDONLY|O_CREAT|O_CLOEXEC, 0644 <unfinished ...>

2884  <... openat resumed>)             = 3

2884  newfstatat(3, "",  <unfinished ...>

2884  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2884  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/mount/utab",  <unfinished ...>

2884  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=207, ...}, 0) = 0

2884  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/run/mount/utab", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC <unfinished ...>

2884  <... openat resumed>)             = 4

2884  newfstatat(4, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=207, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf",  <unfinished ...>

2893  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/passwd", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC <unfinished ...>

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=3543, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

2893  newfstatat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/nsswitch.conf",  <unfinished ...>

2893  <... newfstatat resumed>{st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2438, ...}, 0) = 0

2893  openat(AT_FDCWD, "/etc/group", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC <unfinished ...>

2893  <... openat resumed>)             = 6

2893  newfstatat(6, "", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=1462, ...}, AT_EMPTY_PATH) = 0

```

----------

## Christian99

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Einverstanden. Zumal die verlinkte Seite ja auch explizit die Dateien auflistet, die bei dem obigen "strace" ausgegeben wurden.
> 
> Jetzt ist aber immer noch die Frage, warum @Bastils Mount-Befehl ausfehlert, wenn die userdb doch optional sein soll?

 

Es ist ja nicht gesagt, dass das die Fehlerursache ist. Es ist nicht ungewöhnlcih, dass Programme alle möglichen Dateien öffnen wollen, und einfach weitermachen, wenn sie nicht da sind.

 *Quote:*   

> Sicher dass das nicht vorhandensein des userdb verzeichnisses (es ist ein Verzeichnis und keine Datei) zum abbruch führt?
> 
> Der komplette strace output wäre da hilfreich.
> 
> Mir geht es dabei ob kurz nach den userdb ausgaben die ausgabe "kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen" gemacht wird oder ob da noch mehr passiert welche das eigendliche ursache ist.

 

ja, wäre auch mein nächster Ansatz, da die geposteten strace ausgaben nicht darauf hindeuten, dass das ursächlich ist. da kommt nach dem letzten ENOENT noch einiges mehr. dann ist das direkt nicht die Ursache, vermutlich. @BastiL: kannst du deswegen bitte mal die letzten 50-100 Zeilen der nicht gegreppten strace.log posten (oder auch alles)? Aber bitte nicht im Forum, sondern bei einem pastebin, das wird sonst zu viel.

Die Frage ist nur, ob man dann erkennen kann, was das Problem ist, aber schaun kann man mal...

----------

## Christian99

was anderes: Hast du die Version 1.6.0 die im tree ist? und hast du die Version schon länger oder erst kürzlich geupdated?

----------

## BastiL

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> was anderes: Hast du die Version 1.6.0 die im tree ist? und hast du die Version schon länger oder erst kürzlich geupdated?

 

Version 1.6.0 von welchem Paket bitte genau?

Ich kann das strace-File leider nicht bei pastebin veröffentlichen: Pastebin’s SMART filters have detected potentially offensive or questionable content in your paste.

The content you are trying to publish has been deemed potentially offensive or questionable by our filters, because of this you’re receiving this warning.

This paste can only be published with the visibility set to "Private".

Was für Alternativen haben wir?

Edit: Control-C hats geschluckt: https://controlc.com/bd8c90df

----------

## firefly

Er meint vom davfs2 paket.

Und sicher das dein user in der gruppe davfs2 ist?

was ist die ausgabe wenn du folgenden befehl als user in konsole eingibts?

```
$ id
```

wenn da unter "groups=" nicht davfs2 steht dann hast du vergessen dich als den user neu anzumelden.

----------

## BastiL

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Er meint vom davfs2 paket.
> 
> Und sicher das dein user in der gruppe davfs2 ist?
> 
> was ist die ausgabe wenn du folgenden befehl als user in konsole eingibts?
> ...

 

davfs2 ist auf 1.6.0, wann das letzte Update dazu war kann ich nicht sagen. Soll ich mal ein Downgrade versuchen?

alles gut:

```

id

uid=1000(basti) gid=1000(basti) Gruppen=1000(basti),7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),35(games),100(users),102(plugdev),967(davfs2),976(vboxusers),977(android)

```

----------

## Christian99

hm, am strace log sieht man, dass auf jeden Fall schon daten über das Netzwerk gehen. Aber einen Grund für den Fehler finde ich da nicht.

mit 'qlop davfs2' siehst du wann das paket in welcher version emerged wurde. (qlop ist in app-portage/portage-utils)

davfs2 ist schon länger in Version 1.6.0 im tree und auch die einzige version, da kannst du nicht einfach so downgraden.

----------

## BastiL

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> hm, am strace log sieht man, dass auf jeden Fall schon daten über das Netzwerk gehen. Aber einen Grund für den Fehler finde ich da nicht.

 

schade.

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> mit 'qlop davfs2' siehst du wann das paket in welcher version emerged wurde. (qlop ist in app-portage/portage-utils)
> 
> davfs2 ist schon länger in Version 1.6.0 im tree und auch die einzige version, da kannst du nicht einfach so downgraden.

 

Das letzte Update ist Ende 2020 gelaufen also schon etwas her.

----------

## Christian99

dann liegt es nicht an einem update, dass es nicht mehr geht. Ich würde dann mal upstream fragen, vielleicht können die dir weiterhelfen.

----------

## firefly

hilfreich wäre die Meldung auf englisch zu haben. Da ist dann die wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich größer dass man damit was im internet findet

Dafür führe mal den mount befehl wie folgt aus:

```
LC_ALL=C mount <Deine Parameter>
```

----------

## BastiL

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hilfreich wäre die Meldung auf englisch zu haben. Da ist dann die wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich größer dass man damit was im internet findet
> 
> Dafür führe mal den mount befehl wie folgt aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

LC_ALL=C mount /mnt/web_de-cloud/

/sbin/mount.davfs: can't read group data base

```

Ist wohl ein Bug in util-linux 2.37.1:

https://github.com/karelzak/util-linux/issues/1398

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, sollte mit >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.1-r1 nun wohl gefixt sein, siehe Bug 805218

----------

## BastiL

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Jo, sollte mit >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.1-r1 nun wohl gefixt sein, siehe Bug 805218

 

Schön wärs:

```

mount /mnt/web_de-cloud/

/sbin/mount.davfs: der Benutzer basti muss Mitglied der Gruppe davfs2 sein

id

uid=1000(basti) gid=1000(basti) Gruppen=1000(basti),7(lp),10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),35(games),100(users),102(plugdev),967(davfs2),976(vboxusers),977(android)

```

Andere Fehlermeldung aber es geht trotzdem nicht ...

----------

## Christian99

dann solltest du das bei dem entsprechenden bug schreiben

----------

## BastiL

Wurde inzwischen gefixt.

----------

